# 24 Inch Bideltoid is ridiculously huge



## KrissKross (Jul 6, 2019)

Its literally 2 feet across. When you measure it out with a tape measure you see just how comical and large it really is. I dont think they exist irl tbh ngl


----------



## Vitruvian (Jul 6, 2019)

23 on dianabol ATM will see how results are in 3 weeks


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 6, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> 23 on dianabol ATM will see how results are in 3 weeks



im at 20 and a half inches bideltoid naturally

how many inches can add dianabol ?


----------



## Vitruvian (Jul 6, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> im at 20 and a half inches bideltoid naturally
> 
> how many inches can add dianabol ?


Idk bro I'm 3 days in, only see lower bf so far


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 6, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> Idk bro I'm 3 days in, only seen cock so far


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 6, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> Idk bro I'm 3 days in, only see lower bf so far



so basicly ur 23 inch bideltoid naturally? pm me pics of ur back


KrissKross said:


> Its literally 2 feet across. When you measure it out with a tape measure you see just how comical and large it really is. I dont think they exist irl tbh ngl



heres what i found years ago on the bb forums 


*"The average man in the United States is 5-foot 10-inches tall, and weighs 172 pounds. His shoulder width is 18-1/4 inches."

"A little bit goes a long way in shoulder width . . . 20-inch-wide shoulders look significantly broader than average shoulders; 21-inch shoulders will get plenty of attention; 22-inch shoulders will draw stares from almost everyone; 23-inch shoulders are super heroic and will get you a ticket on the front row of Mr. Olympia contests; and 24-inch shoulders are as rare as a 500-pound overhead press."*


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 6, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> so basicly ur 23 inch bideltoid naturally? pm me pics of ur back
> 
> 
> heres what i found years ago on the bb forums
> ...


pretty much for the most part this. legit fgts online claim that 22 inch is average like wtf. I width mog every single person I meet and I am 19.75 shoulder width.


----------



## william (Jul 6, 2019)

mine is around that tbh but that's mostly because of being tall. im pretty skinny so i feel like i could get to 25


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 6, 2019)

william said:


> mine is around that tbh but that's mostly because of being tall. im pretty skinny so i feel like i could get to 25



cope, how many inches atm?


FatJattMofo said:


> pretty much for the most part this. legit fgts online claim that 22 inch is average like wtf. I width mog every single person I meet and I am 19.75 shoulder width.



whats ur height


----------



## KrissKross (Jul 6, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> pretty much for the most part this. legit fgts online claim that 22 inch is average like wtf. I width mog every single person I meet and I am 19.75 shoulder width.


THAT IS A LIE!
You would not mog every person you meet at 19.75, quit the lies and quit the cope


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 6, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> THAT IS A LIE!
> You would not mog every person you meet at 19.75, quit the lies and quit the cope


alright so you saying either I life in framelet town, i am measuring wrong or the tests are measuring wrong. which one?


----------



## william (Jul 6, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> cope, how many inches atm?
> 
> 
> whats ur height


between 23 and 24. i'm 6'6 under 80kg tho so im still a lanklet got room to grow


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 6, 2019)

Those are measurements of people who joined the military, which means that everyone is relatively lean:







22" is already 99th percentile for males, and those were most likely muscular prior to joining the military, as are many people I personally knew.

Now compare this to the civilians of the US:






23.35" is 99th percentile here, keep in mind that the average bodyfat percentage is also around 21%, now imagine how much fatter the 99th percentiles are...


The malnourished curries on here who claim "naturally 23" make me laugh.


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 6, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> The malnourished curries on here who claim "naturally 23" make me laugh.


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jul 6, 2019)

Who cares about bideltoid you literal incels


----------



## TeemoNation (Jul 6, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Its literally 2 feet across. When you measure it out with a tape measure you see just how comical and large it really is. I dont think they exist irl tbh ngl


Door frame


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm still trying to figure out a good way to measure bideltoid at home without a proper measure tool


----------



## mesr (Jul 6, 2019)

You guys are delusional with your 20”+ bideltoids. 21” is 99 percentile


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jul 6, 2019)

I have 17.5 bideltoid


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 6, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> I'm still trying to figure out a good way to measure bideltoid at home without a proper measure tool



ur back pushed relaxed against a wall, use a pen and draw around ur delts, then measure the widest point


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 6, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> ur back pushed relaxed against a wall, use a pen and draw around ur delts, then measure the widest point



I'm not drawing on my wall jfl


----------



## Chadelite (Jul 6, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Those are measurements of people who joined the military, which means that everyone is relatively lean:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao when skinny, malnourished people say they have massive shoulders.


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 6, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> alright so you saying either I life in framelet town, i am measuring wrong or the tests are measuring wrong. which one?


@FatJattMofo it's most likely the weight


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 6, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> @FatJattMofo it's most likely the weight


Naw its not the fat


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 6, 2019)

Arnold Schwarzenegger was 23.5" in his prime, imagine thinking some random third worlder or nerdic highschooler on here is only 1-2" less than him with nothing but raw bone alone


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 6, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger was 23.5" at his prime, imagine thinking some random third worlder or nerdic highschooler on here is only 1-2" less than him with nothing but raw bone alone



source?

also what is ur bideltoid


----------



## KrissKross (Jul 6, 2019)

mesr said:


> You guys are delusional with your 20”+ bideltoids. 21” is 99 percentile


Bruh, the stats literally prove that 21 is not 99 percentile


----------



## Madness (Jul 6, 2019)

legit son. My uncle has a 27-inch bideltoid and is 6'5 imagine that shit man, my dad is 6 feet and has a 22 inch unsure of the other men only two I have measured but they are the biggest in terms of shoulder width I'm pretty sure other than my 6'8 cousin who I never see. Personally I have a 18-19 inch bideltoid legit at 14.

By the way I have yet too see a man with wider shoulders than my uncle and minimal than my dad. Uncle almost went to the nfl but blew his knee out


----------



## Growth Master (Jul 6, 2019)

Erm. I am roughly 22.5 inches across and I literally have no muscle or fat there at all. With some training I'll easily clear 25 inches and then some. There are pro bodybuilders nearing 30 inches across. In fact there's one or two who clear 30 inches.





Broad Shoulders


H.J. Lutcher Stark Center for Physical Culture and Sports




www.starkcenter.org


----------



## KrissKross (Jul 6, 2019)

Growth Master said:


> Erm. I am roughly 22.5 inches across and I literally have no muscle or fat there at all. With some training I'll easily clear 25 inches and then some. There are pro bodybuilders nearing 30 inches across. In fact there's one or two who clear 30 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO ONE IS CLEARING 30 INCHES.
GO AND MEASURE IT OUT FOR YOURSELF AND SEE JUST HOW BIG THAT IS!!!
LITERALLY NEARLY A METER ACROSS


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 6, 2019)

I measured my biteldoids and its almost 1 mile. I think this is below average taking in consideration all the slayers on this forum


----------



## Growth Master (Jul 6, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> NO ONE IS CLEARING 30 INCHES.
> GO AND MEASURE IT OUT FOR YOURSELF AND SEE JUST HOW BIG THAT IS!!!
> LITERALLY NEARLY A METER ACROSS



Click the link. That's a pretty accurate measurement. Not perfect so could by off by a small amount. But shows that it is entirely possible. Some people are just mutants. Jay cutler is 26-27 inches across and is quite a bit smaller than Mark Henry.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 6, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Bruh, the stats literally prove that 21 is not 99 percentile


what fucking stats are you on about?. the ones with the new bloated population of america?


Framletgod said:


> im at 20 and a half inches bideltoid naturally
> 
> how many inches can add dianabol ?


are you framemaxxing bro?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 7, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> source?
> 
> also what is ur bideltoid


Some niggas measured it on misc using far distance photos of bodybuilders (to avoid the effects of lens distortion).
There are meaurements of Steve Reeves though, he had also above 23" shoulders at his biggest (very similar dimensionas as Arnold in general)

My bideltoid is 19.5", why are you asking all of this?


Growth Master said:


> Erm. I am roughly 22.5 inches across and I literally have no muscle or fat there at all. With some training I'll easily clear 25 inches and then some. There are pro bodybuilders nearing 30 inches across. In fact there's one or two who clear 30 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Mark Henry carries 35% bodyfat in that photo, 35% on a roided, 6'3 frame. If he cut down all of it he would lose 5+"


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 7, 2019)

@HailToTheKing is 6'4 and 24 inches bideltoid Keep coping that it doesn't exist he mogs this entire forum T levels combined all natty hasn't exercised a day in his life


----------



## LowTierNormie (Jul 7, 2019)

Imagine trusting all these mofos about average bideltoids. 20 Inch is average, and 6ft is also average height, right?


----------



## KrissKross (Jul 7, 2019)

dotacel said:


> @HailToTheKing is 6'4 and 24 inches bideltoid Keep coping that it doesn't exist he mogs this entire forum T levels combined all natty hasn't exercised a day in his life


Okay, well, thats a lie. He isn't 24 inches, but maybe he looks that wide when you are on your knees "servicing" him.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jul 7, 2019)

This giga chang has 23.6 inch shoulders


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 7, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> cope, how many inches atm?
> 
> 
> whats ur height


 Im 5 8 mid day height


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Jul 7, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Im 5 8 mid day height


How much do you weigh?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 7, 2019)

Wannabe6ft2 said:


> How much do you weigh?





Wannabe6ft2 said:


> How much do you weigh?


270 something pounds


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 7, 2019)

over 4 framecels


----------



## itsOVER (Jul 8, 2019)

Yeah every faggot on here and the misc claims a 22+ bidelt and that 20 is the average, JFL.

All respected university led research puts the average at between 18 and 18.5 inches. Keep in mind also that most normies are a suboptimal bodyfat percentage - its likely when lean they'd be even less than this. And if you're looksmaxing, getting lean should be one of the first things you do.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 8, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Yeah every faggot on here and the misc claims a 22+ bidelt and that 20 is the average, JFL.
> 
> All respected university led research puts the average at between 18 and 18.5 inches. Keep in mind also that most normies are a suboptimal bodyfat percentage - its likely when lean they'd be even less than this. And if you're looksmaxing, getting lean should be one of the first things you do.


Yes master


----------



## Mateusz74 (Jul 8, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Yeah every faggot on here and the misc claims a 22+ bidelt and that 20 is the average, JFL.
> 
> All respected university led research puts the average at between 18 and 18.5 inches. Keep in mind also that most normies are a suboptimal bodyfat percentage - its likely when lean they'd be even less than this. And if you're looksmaxing, getting lean should be one of the first things you do.


Agreed. According to people here 24 inch bideltoid width is framecel


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jul 8, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> This giga chang has 23.6 inch shoulders
> 
> View attachment 77393
> View attachment 77396


OH MY GOD JIN OPPA PLEASE INSEMINATE MY WIFE


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 8, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Okay, well, thats a lie. He isn't 24 inches, but maybe he looks that wide when you are on your knees "servicing" him.


a genuinelly funny comment by one of the most retarded posters- congratulations


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jul 9, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> I'm still trying to figure out a good way to measure bideltoid at home without a proper measure tool


Close a door, stand on the side with the door frame sticking out, tape paper with 1cm vertical lines drawn on door where your delt is, see where ur delt is, measure from door frame to the line ur delt lines up on

Use brain retard


----------



## spark (Jan 16, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Those are measurements of people who joined the military, which means that everyone is relatively lean:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is how average 99th percentile American looks:


----------



## Alesund (Jan 16, 2020)

If anyone is wondering what a 24" bideltoid looks like on a non-obese man:


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 16, 2020)

Alesund said:


> If anyone is wondering what a 24" bideltoid looks like on a non-obese man:
> 
> View attachment 230718


“But-but there’s no such thing as too big a frame!”

Meanwhile in the real world...








Inb4 “but-but they mog!”JFLLL


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 16, 2020)

Last time I measured I got 21.5 but after seeing those percentiles I'm starting to question if I measured it right or not lol


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 16, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> i don't get your point. the broad shoulders in those pics literally look good. there really ISN'T such thing as too big of a frame unless it gets to the point of being disproportionate and deformed looking, and i don't think ive ever seen that be the case. especially not for tall people.


Bro you changed my mind with this reasoning. Brb writing up an email to get 5 inch deltoid implants from Eppley. Will post ascension when the swelling goes down.


----------



## friendlyuser (Jan 16, 2020)

Vitruvian said:


> 23 on dianabol ATM will see how results are in 3 weeks


How do you measure it?


----------



## Alesund (Jan 16, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> “But-but there’s no such thing as too big a frame!”
> 
> Meanwhile in the real world...
> View attachment 230731
> ...



These people are literal behemoths and extremely rare- you'd be lucky to see a wide guy like the one in the left picture once or twice a year and you may never get to see someone like the Dutch Giant in your entire life. Life sure would be on God Mode if you looked like them but you don't and so do other hundreds of millions of men.A 21" bideltoid, which should be achievable by any man of average height(as long as he doesn't have zyros-tier clavicles) is enough to be considered wide by most people and you'll get compliments from time to time on your width.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 16, 2020)

correct

martyn ford is prolly 25-26 and he has the widest frame ever


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Jan 16, 2020)

I have 21.5inch , but to be honest I’m no where near the visual those people being posted here. I’m 5’10’’ tho. I think a lot more goes into shoulder width. The clavicle position, low traps, etc.


----------



## Hades (Jan 16, 2020)

Wow, no way! I can’t believe PSL users and the misc would be lying about body measurements all this time! They’re such honorable and respectable people, they would never lie!


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 16, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> correct
> 
> martyn ford is prolly 25-26 and he has the widest frame ever


nope

halfthor

also

@HailToTheKing is 6'6 and has a 25 inch bideltoid which looks kinda small on him


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 16, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> nope
> 
> halfthor


both similarly huge

i always joke, "if he's half thor what the hell does the full thor look like?" 😅


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 16, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> both similarly huge
> 
> i always joke, "if he's half thor what the hell does the full thor look like?" 😅


lol i see that comment a lot

still funny tho


----------



## Alesund (Jan 16, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> correct
> 
> martyn ford is prolly 25-26 and he has the widest frame ever


I once read somewhere Brian Shaw's bideltoid was measured at about 28" or so. Keep in mind he's 6'8 and about 420-50 lbs:


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 16, 2020)

Alesund said:


> I once read somewhere Brian Shaw's bideltoid was measured at about 28" or so. Keep in mind he's 6'8 and about 420-50 lbs:
> View attachment 230973


nah 

he is 6ft 6 as well

check celeb heights

these guys are so insecure

lying about their heights when they are the strongest people on the planet

halfthor is 6'7.5 as well not 6'9

@eyes mogs


----------



## Patient A (Jan 16, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> I'm not drawing on my wall jfl


Gay


----------



## Alesund (Jan 16, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> nah
> 
> he is 6ft 6 as well
> 
> ...


*Brian Shaw's Height*
*6ft 7 ¼ (201.3 cm)*

I really doubt there's much of a difference between 6'7.25 and 6'8- both are tall af.


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 16, 2020)

Alesund said:


> *Brian Shaw's Height*
> *6ft 7 ¼ (201.3 cm)*
> 
> I really doubt there's much of a difference between 6'7.25 and 6'8- both are tall af.


eddie hall is so insecure lol

he said he is 6'3

celeb heights:

*6ft 1 ½ (186.7 cm)*


----------



## Alesund (Jan 16, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> eddie hall is so insecure lol
> 
> he said he is 6'3
> 
> ...


the prob were their claimed heights at point in teir life-I'm pretty sure squatting 800lb+ and deadlifting 900lb+ is def going to decrease your height by at least 1-3cm.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 16, 2020)

Alesund said:


> These people are literal behemoths and extremely rare- you'd be lucky to see a wide guy like the one in the left picture once or twice a year and you may never get to see someone like the Dutch Giant in your entire life. Life sure would be on God Mode if you looked like them but you don't and so do other hundreds of millions of men.A 21" bideltoid, which should be achievable by any man of average height(as long as he doesn't have zyros-tier clavicles) is enough to be considered wide by most people and you'll get compliments from time to time on your width.


Agreed. 21-23 inches is great


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jan 16, 2020)

Alesund said:


> If anyone is wondering what a 24" bideltoid looks like on a non-obese man:


Those are closer to 22"- He has a ludicrously small skull.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 16, 2020)

Framletgod said:


> so basicly ur 23 inch bideltoid naturally? pm me pics of ur back
> 
> 
> heres what i found years ago on the bb forums
> ...


I need 24 inch shoulders at my height tbh
Its doable


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 16, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Gay


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 16, 2020)

Fuk said:


> I need 24 inch shoulders at my height tbh
> Its doable


Robert wadlow mogs


----------



## Cope (Jan 16, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> “But-but there’s no such thing as too big a frame!”
> 
> Meanwhile in the real world...
> View attachment 230731
> ...


I don't know how these deludedcels find this appealing

It's diminishing returns at that length


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 16, 2020)

Cope said:


> I don't know how these deludedcels find this appealing
> 
> It's diminishing returns at that length


He is too tall

A 6ft.6 dude would beat the shit out of him

After a certain height 

Height is a disadvantage cuz u need to tailor everything


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 16, 2020)

Cope said:


> I don't know how these deludedcels find this appealing
> 
> It's diminishing returns at that length



Yeah it’s strange but if someone seriously believes those bodies are preferable to something like this:














Then you know to value their opinions less tbh.


----------



## Alesund (Jan 16, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Those are closer to 22"- He has a ludicrously small skull.


Nah, even though AD has a peanut skull for his height he is still VERY wide. Just to put things into perspective, he is wider than LeBron.





Do you honestly believe LeBron has a sub 22" biteltoid?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 16, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Yeah it’s strange but if someone seriously believes those bodies are preferable to something like this:
> View attachment 231377
> View attachment 231378
> 
> ...


fuck that bottom right is goals


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 16, 2020)

Cope


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 16, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> fuck that bottom right is goals


Agreed


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jan 16, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Cope
> View attachment 231431


All jokes aside that's a huge mogger frame.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jan 16, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> All jokes aside that's a huge mogger frame.


he is frauding + fat

without it looks much more achievable with average starting point


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 16, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> he is frauding + fat
> 
> without it looks much more achievable with average starting point


Cope doc


----------



## ijolly197 (Jan 17, 2020)

This is me infront of a UK door (6'6 x 2'6) and my shoulders are approx 5 inches short, putting me at around 24-26 inches (the image isn't perfect as I'm using my arm to hold my phone.) But I've never met anyone with a wider frame so I agree with the original statement.

I'm 197cm/6'5 145kg/320lbs so fat might be boosting me but I don't feel much fat on my shoulders, I wouldn't loose more than an inch or two at my goal weight (105kg). I've also put a full body shot of me.


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Feb 23, 2020)

I would say I'm very close to 24 in this pic,


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Feb 23, 2020)

noped said:


> u look like ronaldinho lmfao


Never got that before.


----------



## KrissKross (Feb 23, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


> I would say I'm very close to 24 in this pic,
> 
> View attachment 278858


height?


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 23, 2020)

Ie



between 19.5-20.5inch I believe- 184cm Very inconsistent with gym but will hop on roids latest mid 20’s after finished sorting out the face my hips aren’t that wide just fat


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Feb 23, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> height?


Yes 6ft3


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 23, 2020)

ijolly197 said:


> View attachment 231940
> 
> This is me infront of a UK door (6'6 x 2'6) and my shoulders are approx 5 inches short, putting me at around 24-26 inches (the image isn't perfect as I'm using my arm to hold my phone.) But I've never met anyone with a wider frame so I agree with the original statement.
> 
> ...



How the fuck is a curry this DOM?


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 23, 2020)

noped said:


> GENETIC RECOMBINATION NIGGER


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2020)

Framletgod said:


> ur back pushed relaxed against a wall, use a pen and draw around ur delts, then measure the widest point


Aren’t u supposed to measure the actual bones? Meaning that the amount of muscle doesn’t matter


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Feb 24, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger was 23.5" in his prime, imagine thinking some random third worlder or nerdic highschooler on here is only 1-2" less than him with nothing but raw bone alone


What are you talking about Arnold was above 60cm


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm 6'3 20.5" bideltoids without flexing and they look big. I put in shoulder pads and it gave me 22-23" bideltoids and it looked ridiculous, like the koopa in the super mario Movie.


----------



## GetThatBread (Feb 24, 2020)

I’m in the 75th percentile; not horrible but not great either


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 24, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> I’m in the 75th percentile; not horrible but not great either


----------



## Pinhead (May 15, 2020)

It's not ridiculously huge in places like america but this is because of how fucking fat people are, these people don't count in any measurements and they're invisible/irrelevant but unfortunately they skew all the US marine database measurements. 270lb being 99% weight like  realistically among healthy/relevant population this should be like 230-240 tops, proportionate to a lean top 1% height

A true 24" lean is very rare.

Most guys will be in the 18-20" range at 140-170lb

Bodybuilders typically in the 20-22" range after many years (with most falling between 20.5-21.5). Not all bideltoids are made equal either. Some guys have broad clavicles and weigh less so will overall be narrower than someone with excessive amounts of muscular development. Broad clavicles with less mass looks better. But if you don't have that then settling for cannonball delts also works.

Bideltoid is also to do with humerus breadth, acromion joint (seperate to clavicle) clavicle length, and the size of your sternum






As you can see it's not simply "muh clavicles" I have 99th percentile clavicle bones with a narrow-ish sternum, small-ish acromion joints and non robust humerus with a lack of deltoid mass. My bideltoid is approx 19.4" at 181cm and while it does seem to mog most guys, it's definitely still just average range as far as bone mass goes due to my subhuman components. Like I said, not all bideltoids are made equal.

To truly be 24" you need a wide sternum, wide scapula, wide acromion, wide clavicles AND lots of musculature. Fat also helps more than people think. Even being a few pounds heavier with fat could add 0.25" (literally mms on each side)

Someone could have a sternum - 6-8mm wider than you

Have clavicles each adding 1cm so 2cm overall

5-8mm fat padding

Acromion and humerus size combined adding approx 8mm each side, 1.6cm

and then adding 1" of deltoid mass each side from gymcelling

that's 4.4cm bone + 5-8mm fat pad + 5cm of deltoid

so you could have a guy that's 46cm being 4.4cm narrower in bone than some gymcel with 56cm (22") bideltoid

edit: not to mention the thickness of the spine

bideltoid really just means "frame" at the upper ends. You can't have a really big bideltoid without having a big frame. Any guy with thick bones and long clavicles and lots of mass who is above 5'10 will be 22"+ but the combo is rare because most men, especially the younger generations of today, lack in robustness. We're taller than ever but also less robust than ever.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 15, 2020)

21' bideltoid at 175 lbs and 18


----------



## Deleted member 4410 (May 15, 2020)

@Pinhead you just have to be W I D E


----------



## Pinhead (May 15, 2020)

Kurwa said:


> @Pinhead you just have to be W I D E



yeah pretty much.

Bone thickness all over with long clavicle bones and good muscle mass = guaranteed 21"+, usually 22-23

rare tho since the environment is filled with estrogen and shit that fucks you up


----------



## Deleted member 4410 (May 15, 2020)

My biacromial is 44cm. But because I have tall skull and wide-ish lower body, frame doesn't even look wide. Proportions are the key.


----------



## Pinhead (May 15, 2020)

There's this friend of mine who must be like 22" bideltoid at maybe 6'2-6'2.5, dude looks funny as fuck when he wears baggy clothing. He's like 150lb so it's like a coathanger. Mogs literally everyone I know to oblivion, even a 6'4" chad lite


----------



## Alesund (Jul 28, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Those are measurements of people who joined the military, which means that everyone is relatively lean:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should also keep in mind the 99th percentile male weight was 275 fucking pounds, which obv skews the measurement by quite a lot.


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Jul 28, 2020)

Literally 63 cm


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jul 28, 2020)

24 inches seems to be broad to a fault. Ideal is 20-22, with a proportional waist, of course.


----------



## Deleted member 4973 (Jul 28, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Its literally 2 feet across. When you measure it out with a tape measure you see just how comical and large it really is. I dont think they exist irl tbh ngl


If I spread my lats i am 25 inch, relaxed i am 23


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 28, 2020)

@Britishlooksmaxxer 

Will disagree


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Jul 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> @Britishlooksmaxxer
> 
> Will disagree


brb lemme whip out my narcy vid


----------



## yorker12 (Jul 28, 2020)

185cm and around 54-55cm bideltoid

Gymcelling since 2016

Idk how accurate my measurements are, but I sure as fuck am wide.


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Oct 19, 2020)

FatJattMofo said:


> pretty much for the most part this. legit fgts online claim that 22 inch is average like wtf. I width mog every single person I meet and I am 19.75 shoulder width.


22 inches is the internet average just like 8 inch dick. It's the exact same thing.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jun 3, 2022)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger was 23.5" in his prime, imagine thinking some random third worlder or nerdic highschooler on here is only 1-2" less than him with nothing but raw bone alone


he was 26 tho


----------



## Brazitard (Jul 4, 2022)

TeemoNation said:


> Door frame


I got to door frame width when I was 17 yo, I was 236lb and 25% bodyfat tho, had an almost 130lb Overhead Press at 6-6'1 ft, now I just measured and got +22 inches at less than 200lb bodyweight, almost 8 years later and no training! 

I used to carry car engines... 150kg the heaviest for like 9ft distance, at 17yo natty.


----------



## Brazitard (Jul 4, 2022)

Brazitard said:


> I got to door frame width when I was 17 yo, I was 236lb and 25% bodyfat tho, had an almost 130lb Overhead Press at 6-6'1 ft, now I just measured and got +22 inches at less than 200lb bodyweight, almost 8 years later and no training!
> 
> I used to carry car engines... 150kg the heaviest for like 9ft distance, at 17yo natty.


My bathroom door frame was exactly 60cm, I did with lungs filled but I think it still counts lol


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jul 4, 2022)

how do i measure bideltoid


----------



## Brazitard (Jul 4, 2022)

Deleted member 3795 said:


> How the fuck is a curry this DOM?


His father must be The Great Khali LOL


----------



## Brazitard (Jul 4, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> how do i measure bideltoid


Calipers are the best method but you can lay against a wall, take a picture and measure it, or you can just sit between two doors or a door frame, or ask someone to measure it for you.


----------

